# Milkshakes



## PanikkButton (Feb 27, 2009)

This is Milkshakes.










I only own one cat and two rats. Milkshakes is enough for me to handle on his own, so it's hard to imagine getting any other pets.

He hates my husband, and my husband hates him, they usually fight constantly for my attention, Milkshakes usually wins as he'll just do something incredibly bad and even if it's angry attention it's more than what my husband is getting, haha. He used to be an outdoor cat, and lived outside for two years of his life before he followed me home. For the first year and a half that I owned him, he was always going out and getting into fights with the other neighborhood cats and would come home with open wounds and horrible infections, needless to say, I've spent more money patching him up than I've spent on myself, haha. We did get him fixed, though, now he's just a gentle giant who's afraid of the rats.


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cute. I love the pose hes in, lol.


----------

